# HELP! CEL, Rough Idle, Vacuum Leak? PCV Valve replacment?



## tvvin (Jun 10, 2009)

Gonna keep it short and sweet. I have a 2008 Jetta S 2.5 (obviously lol) with 82k miles
It gives me the Check engine light (Which goes on and off but usually stays on)
Also I have been getting a rough idle, sometimes it does shut off.

I took it in for a regular oil change and the 75k tune up and the dealer told me it has a Vacuum Leak
I take it in today and they want to charge me 1000+ to fix that!!! Other local shops were charging me about 500 less but still. There is no oil leak, my breaks feel normal, not too stiff, not too spongy/weak. 

Me and my dad have been looking all over the forums to try and find a way to get this fixed! Is there any way to get this issue solved?! :banghead:

 I appreciate all your comments in advance!


----------



## tvvin (Jun 10, 2009)

I found this post earlier and thought this might solve my issue. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5762185-Major-Issues&highlight=car+shakes


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

Does the car feel like it has less power. That's usually a good indicator of a vacuum leak. Can you get the CEL code from the dealer? They must have scanned it to know that there is a vacuum leak.


----------



## pbarrettvw (Jul 26, 2012)

tvvin said:


> Gonna keep it short and sweet. I have a 2008 Jetta S 2.5 (obviously lol) with 82k miles
> It gives me the Check engine light (Which goes on and off but usually stays on)
> Also I have been getting a rough idle, sometimes it does shut off.
> 
> ...


You may need a valve cover. This can sometimes cause a vacuum leak. You will need to either understand how to find a vacuum leak or take it to someone who can. I plan to write up and article about this once my site is up www.deutscheautoparts.com


----------

